# 6 ابتكارات لتحسين أداء المكيفات



## إسلام علي (27 مايو 2009)

*6 ابتكارات لتحسين أداء المكيفات *



الثلاثاء، 23 ديسمبر 2008 - 16:12







مكيف صحراوي 
تمكن المخترع السعودي ناصر الحميد من إنجاز ستة اختراعات مختلفة لتحسين أداء أجهزة التكييف وخاصة في منطقة الخليج التي تعتمد عليها اعتمادا أساسيا نظرا لقساوة طقسها في الصيف، وتضاف هذه الابتكارات لرصيد المخترع إذ وصلت إلى 18 اختراعا تمثل عمره المهني في مجال الصناعة. 

وابتكارات الحميد الستة تمثلت في: (1) ابتكاره مكيفا صحراويا مهجنا ومزودا بجهاز تبريد متصل مع حوض المكيف الصحراوي بواسطة أنابيب نحاسية حتى يتم تبريد حوض المكيف، ويمكن من خلاله التحكم في درجة التبريد حسب الرغبة عن طريق جهاز الترموستات ليعطي درجة التبريد المطلوبة، و هذا المكيف الحاصل على براءة اختراع صمم خصيصا لملائمة الطقس في السعودية ويعد الأول من نوعه في العالم، إضافة إلى أنه يضاعف برودة الهواء ويقلل صرف الماء ويقلل نسبة الرطوبة، ونسبة الأملاح كما أن نسبة البكتيريا تقل فيه نظرا لبرودة الماء . 

(2) ابتكار جهاز تنقية أملاح المكيف الصحراوي بحيث يتم تثبيت جهاز إلكتروني داخل المنزل وتوصيله مع المكيف الصحراوي بحيث تتم برمجة الجهاز حسب الرغبة في تنقية الأملاح كل 15 أو 30 يوماً، ويقوم الجهاز بإغلاق نفسه أتوماتيكيا، ويسحب الماء القديم إلى خارج المكيف بواسطة طلمبات ويدفع الماء النظيف إلى داخل المكيف الصحراوي ليتم تشغيله أتوماتيكيا في عملية تستغرق قرابة 10 إلى 15 دقيقة. 

(3) ابتكار جهاز تكييف أطلق عليه اسم "النسيم العليل" مخصص لحظائر الحيوانات، وقد أثبتت التجارب الفعلية نجاحه وأنه يعطي برودة عالية تصل إلى 25 درجة مئوية وأفضل من برودة المراوح المماثلة، إضافة إلى أنه يتميز بقلة الرطوبة وفلترة الهواء مما يمنع نزول الميكروبات والبكتيريا والأتربة فوق المواشي ولا يعرضها للأمراض الناتجة عن تساقط المياه في الأجواء الحارة كالرشح وغيرها. 

(4) ابتكار برادة ماء ناطقة تعمل على الأشعة، وبمجرد وضع كوب الماء أسفل الصنبور تعمل تلقائيا، وإذا أبعدت الكوب توقف سكب الماء. 

(5) وابتكار المكيف الصحراوي "المدهش" وتطويره ومضاعفة برودته، بحيث يتم تصنيع الأبواب الجانبية من مادة الأستانستيل المقاوم للصدأ أكثر من الحديد المجلفن، وتم إلغاء العوائق التي كانت موجودة في المكيف القديم بما نسبته 60% أما الآن فقد أصبح الهواء يمر دون عوائق ويترطب "القش" ويضاعف البرودة، إضافة إلى وجود طلمبة ماء خارجية سهلة الصيانة تم تزويدها بمسدس مائي لتنظيف القش وحوض الماء من الداخل، ومكيف آخر وتم استبدال القش بمادة البولي إثلين والتي تعمر لمدة أطول من القش العادي وليست بحاجة إلى التغيير كل سنة وإنما تستبدل كل 20 عاما وهي مقاومة للصدأ ووضع عليها ضمان لمدة 25 سنة. 

(6) ومن الابتكارات تطوير مكيفات صحراوية تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية ومكيفات صممت للحافلات تعمل بالطاقة الهوائية، ومكيف صحراوي يعمل على الحار والبارد، وجهاز تسخين وتبريد الماء في آن واحد، وجهاز تبريد ماء الخزانات، وجهاز تبريد المواد الكيميائية المستعملة في المصانع، ودفايات مركزية تعمل على الديزل والكهرباء، وفي الصيف تعمل على شكل مكيف صحراوي، ودهان خارجي للمباني منتج من البيئة 100% تمت تجربتة منذ حوالي 20 عاما ولم يتأثر، وشعلة نار بلا نار للمواد الدعائية والإعلانات، المكيف المئوي المركزي الذي يعمل بالطاقة الهوائية والمصصم بطريقة فنية تمكن الهواء من الدخول من فوهة مخروطية مصممة بطريقة هندسية تدور تلقائيا باتجاه الهواء ليستقبل الهواء ويرسله عبر وسائد من القش أو الكرتون داخل المنزل بهدف تبريده وتنقيته من الأوساخ والأتربة، وفي حال انعدام الكهرباء يتم تركيب مروحة هوائية تعمل بما يعادل 25 واطاً وتعمل أتوماتيكيا بواسطة مفتاح كهربائي، والعديد من الابتكارات الأخرى.


http://www.mawhopon.net/ver_ar/news.php?news_id=350


----------



## zanitty (27 مايو 2009)

بارك اله فيك اخ بشر
و نتشرف بانضمامك المؤقت لمهندسى التكيف


----------



## إسلام علي (28 مايو 2009)

الشرف لي
وأنا سامع عنك سمع خير عن نشاطكم في الملتقى
زادكم الله علما و نفعا
م / بشر


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (28 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي بشر
انضمامك لنا في منتدى التكييف يمثل شرفا لنا حتى لو كان انضماما مؤقتا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (28 مايو 2009)

bishr قال:


> الشرف لي
> وأنا سامع عنك سمع خير عن نشاطكم في الملتقى
> زادكم الله علما و نفعا
> م / بشر


 يا اخ بشر
المهندس احمد (زانتي) عبارة عن تسونامي تكييف وتبريد


----------



## إسلام علي (28 مايو 2009)

إيه الحكاية يا بشمهندس جهاد ؟ 
من القلب للقلب ولا إيه 
(المشاركات في نفس الدقيقة )


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (28 مايو 2009)

bishr قال:


> إيه الحكاية يا بشمهندس جهاد ؟
> من القلب للقلب ولا إيه
> (المشاركات في نفس الدقيقة )


 ان شاء الله دليل محبة في الله


----------



## مودى الشرقاوى (20 يونيو 2009)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## magdygamal_8 (21 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ونتمنى لك مزيد من التقدم ومزيدا من الإختراعات


----------



## فتحى ملهوش (21 سبتمبر 2009)

:31:مشكور ياعم ناصر على كل هذه الاختلراعاتز........ بس انا برده عندى بعض الابتكارات فى التكييف الصحراوى واشياء اخرى؟؟؟ 

على سبيل المثال .التغلب على مشكلة الصدا نهائيا فى التكييف الصحراوى 
وابتكار لسهولة استخدام التكييف وسهولة تركيب التكييف لتركيبه بنفسك بدلا من استدعاء فنى

وزيادة كفائة التكييف 

وتصنيع التكييف باقل التكاليف 
ومن الابتكارات الاخرى جهاز يقوم بتحديد السرعة اوتوماتيكيا فى السيارة على الطرق السريعة بدون تدخل بشرى,,,,,,,,فهل من شريك اوراعى لهذه الابتكارات 
ت: 0145952816 مصر


----------



## mnci (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ميه ميه..........................................


----------



## مسعد البشلاوى (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ايها الاخ الفاضل


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (28 يوليو 2010)

ما شاء الله ولا قوة إلا بالله الله يبارك فيه وفي من نقل الخبر والله يزيد عدد اختراعتنا ومخترعينا


----------



## المهندسه دنيا (28 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك واستمرارية النجاح انشاء الله


----------



## المهندسه دنيا (28 يوليو 2010)

بالتوفيق والنجاح واستمرار اللاختراعات وشكرا


----------



## البصراوي2 (29 يوليو 2010)

بالتوفيق والى اختراعات اكثر واروع


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (30 يوليو 2010)

ان مثل هذه الابتكارات تعطى الامل وترفع المعنويات مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## ismael soliman (30 أكتوبر 2010)

a;z,kff


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (23 مايو 2011)

بارك الله هذه الجهود الطيبة


----------



## eng.mohammedhassan (17 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------

